# Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!



## Sylverpasi (8. November 2004)

So auf Bild 1 erkennt man, dass es ein Nachläufersystem ist. Aufgebaut ist es wie folgt:
60iger Vorfachschnur von Penn ca. 60 - 100 cm. Kommt drauf an, wie lang die Mundschnur sein soll. 1 ImpactShield, 1 normaler Hakenklipp,1 durchlaufender Seitenarm (weiß nicht, wie die heissen), 2 Klemmhülsen, 6 kleine Stopperperlen, Amnesia-Vorfachschnur, 2 kleinere Lockperlen, 1 Gamakatsu-Haken Gr. 1/0. und 1 großer Wirbel für das Blei.

Auf Bild 2 sieht man, wie das fertige Vorfach aussieht. 

Auf Bild 3 ist zu sehen, wie die Mundschnur über den Einhängeklipp gelegt wird. Der Klipp ist mit einer Klemmhülse fixiert, damit der nicht verrutscht.

Auf Bild 4 ist erkennbar, dass der Haken eingeklippt ist. Beim Aufprall auf das Wasser schiebt sich das ImpactShield, das ebenfalls mit einer Klemmhülse fixiert ist, nach oben und löst damit den Haken. Die Mundschnur wird in voller Länge ausgeklippt (siehe Bild 1).


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Immer diese fetten Impact Shilds, ich verwende nur die Alpaha Bait Clips. Die fliegen fiel besser und mit weniger Windwiederstand durch die Luft.
Auch für Nachläufer- und Liftmontagen verwende ich die.


----------



## Koschi (8. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Nach unten geclippt kanst Du aber auch Deine Bleieinhänger mit "Hakennase" benutzen - noch weniger Widerstand...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Is richtig Koschi, du meinst die Genie Rig Clips. Ja die verwende ich auch. 




Kommt immer drauf an welches Tackle ich für welches System verwende. 
Ich glaube ich muß auch noch in Keller laufen und Fotos machen. Aber nich mehr heute. Kommt aber noch. #h


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese fetten Impact Shilds, ich verwende nur die Alpaha Bait Clips. Die fliegen fiel besser und mit weniger Windwiederstand durch die Luft.
> Auch für Nachläufer- und Liftmontagen verwende ich die.




Sag mal, wie funktioniert dieser Clip denn überhaupt?

LG
Hauke


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese fetten Impact Shilds, ich verwende nur die Alpaha Bait Clips. Die fliegen fiel besser und mit weniger Windwiederstand durch die Luft.
> Auch für Nachläufer- und Liftmontagen verwende ich die.




Jo MS. Die hab ich auch mal verwendet, aber jedesmal, wo ich voll durchgezogen habe, sind mir die Würmer zerfetzt. Deswegen nehm ich die nicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall hast Du Recht damit, dass mit den Impact-Shields mehr Widerstand ist, aber da bleiben die Würmer heil. Und ich schmeisse auch an die 100 m mit diesen Vorfächern. Und mehr als 100 m brauch ich auch nicht unbedingt #h .


----------



## Koschi (9. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, wie funktioniert dieser Clip denn überhaupt?
> 
> LG
> Hauke



Du steckst den langen Drahtschenkel unter die hochgeschobene rote Plastikhülse und schiebst diese dann nach unten. Dadurch ist der lange Schenkel "gefangen" und der kurze Drahtschenkel bildet einen nach unten zeigenden Hakenklipp. Beim auf dem Wasser auftreffen wird die rote Plastikhülse durch den kleinen überstehenden Rand ("Wasserwiderstand") nach oben gedrückt, gibt dadurch den langen Drahtschenkel frei und dadurch wird auch der Haken ausgelöst. Im Wasser sieht das denn so aus wie auf dem Foto. Klappt sehr gut (und ist mir dennoch zu viel "Getüddel" am Vorfach).


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Danke, jetzt habe ich es begriffen! Die Werde ich mir auch mal holen, scheint ja eine witzige Idee zu sein!

LG
Hauke


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

@ sylverpasi, also mir sind noch nie die Würmer zerfetzt, jedenfalls nicht wegen dem Alpha Bait Clip, eher weil sie zu groß und fett sind. An der Nachläufermontage wo unten der Geni Rig Clip dran ist zerfetzen die ja auch nicht.
Wie auch immer, wenn du mit den Impact Shields klar kommst sollst du sie gerne nehmen, da wollte ich dich nicht von abbringen.  Ich nehm sie jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Tino (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Moin Leude.

Ich kann Impact-Shields auch nur wärmstens empfehlen.Fische schon seit Jahren mit den Dingern und bin absolut überzeugt von denen.( Lift-System )

1.absolut sicheres halten und ausklinken der Haken

2.glaube nicht das die Dinger immens mehr Wurfweite kosten als die Alpha Baits,haben ja nicht die Grösse von Joghurt-Bechern 

3. *Das wichtigste: Sie schützen die Würmer beim auftreffen auf 's             *

*    Wasser* *!!!  #6 #6 #6 *

Bis dann


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> @ sylverpasi, also mir sind noch nie die Würmer zerfetzt, jedenfalls nicht wegen dem Alpha Bait Clip, eher weil sie zu groß und fett sind. An der Nachläufermontage wo unten der Geni Rig Clip dran ist zerfetzen die ja auch nicht.
> Wie auch immer, wenn du mit den Impact Shields klar kommst sollst du sie gerne nehmen, da wollte ich dich nicht von abbringen.  Ich nehm sie jedenfalls nicht.




Nee nee so hab ich das auch nicht aufgefasst MS  ! Ich hatte wirklich Probs mit Deinen Clip´s. Deswegen bin ich davon nicht so begeistert. Ist ja auch egal wer wo welches System verwendet. Hauptsache ist doch, dass derjenige damit klar kommt.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

hi montagenbauer#h 
möchte es auch gern mal probieren systeme selbst zu knüpfen
bei welchen wetterumständen fischt ihr den diese oder andere montagen
habe mal gelesen das die eher für ruhigeres wasser geeignet ist
wegen der langen mundschnur
was sind für euch den die grundsätzlichen regeln zum montagen bau ,
auch bezüglich des zielfisches?|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Also beim Nachläufersystem solltest Du darauf achten, dass die Mundschnüre bei zu großer Strömung kurz gehalten werden (so 30-40 cm), sonst hast Du Tüddel!!! Bei ruhigem Wetter nehme ich Mundschnüre bis 80 cm. Ist aber wieder mal ne Geschmackssache.


----------



## MichaelB (11. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Moin,

Vertüdelungen kenne ich eigentlich nur von Liftmontagen... meine Nachläufer sind in der Regel nie unter 700mm.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Moin Micha! Tatsächlich? Da kann man mal sehen, wie die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen sind. In der Regel fische ich aber auch so. Wenn ich den ersten Tüddel habe kommt sofort ein anderes Vorfach ran, damit ich nicht wiederholt im Dunkel fummeln muss! Mit den Liftmontagen hatte ich ab und an mal einen Tüddel, aber nicht so oft, wie mit zu langen Nachläufern.


----------



## Tino (11. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Hallo Meereslehrling
Bezüglich des Zielfisches nehme ich für die Nachläufermontagen nur Butthaken und für die Liftmontagen nur Dorschhaken.
Womit sich schon beantwortet welches Vorfach ich für welchen Fisch nehme.

Hoffe das dann auch der anbeisst den ich haben will |kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (12. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Das mache ich auch so, denn es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als wenn man im Dunkeln die Tüddel des Nachläufersystems entheddern muss....

mfg
Hauke


----------



## MichaelB (12. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Moin,

ähhh... inwiefern hat die Art des Hakens was damit zu tun, ob sich die Mundschnur vertüdelt? ;+ |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Moin Micha ich glaub Hauke wollte auf meine Antwort posten. Das mit der zu langen Mundschnur usw. glaub ich |kopfkrat. Ansonsten würde das ja keinen Sinn geben |kopfkrat. 

Leute habt ihr keine Foto´s von euren Vorfächern. Nur ein so ein popeliges Vorfach ist jetzt erst drin.......


----------



## haukep (13. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Micha ich glaub Hauke wollte auf meine Antwort posten. Das mit der zu langen Mundschnur usw. glaub ich |kopfkrat. Ansonsten würde das ja keinen Sinn geben |kopfkrat.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ja genau so ist es, ich meinte das als Statement zu den langen Mundschnüren!
> ...


----------



## Klaus S. (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Hallo @all,

hier nun zwei Bespiele von meinen Vorfächern. Der Hakenclip befindet sich direkt am Blei wie man hoffentlich auf den Bildern erkennen kann.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Hallo,
hier ist meine Brandungsmontage.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt Alles erkennen.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

@leif
das ist eine durchlaufmontage wenn ich es richtig sehe? 
das blei sitzt vor dem wirbel für die mundschnur 
variierst du die länge der mundschnur? nimmst du diese montage nur für das platte angeln ? reichen auftreiberperlen um es dorschfähig zu machen?|kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*



			
				MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:
			
		

> @leif
> das ist eine durchlaufmontage wenn ich es richtig sehe?
> das blei sitzt vor dem wirbel für die mundschnur
> variierst du die länge der mundschnur? nimmst du diese montage nur für das platte angeln ? reichen auftreiberperlen um es dorschfähig zu machen?|kopfkrat




Hey Du!

Wenn ICH das richtig sehe, dann ist das ein ganz normales Nachläufersystem, wie es auch der Meeresangler-Schwerin benutzt, übrigens genau wie ich jetzt 

Es ist lediglich mit einem Relay Clip anstelle des Genies ausgestattet, der bei mir aber wegfetztenb würde, aufgrdund der Kraft im Wurf....

LG
Hauke


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Du!
> 
> Wenn ICH das richtig sehe, dann ist das ein ganz normales Nachläufersystem, wie es auch der Meeresangler-Schwerin benutzt, übrigens genau wie ich jetzt
> 
> ...



Na Hauke, von wem Du Dir das wohl abgeschaut hast |kopfkrat   !


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Ich? Abgeguckt?? Neeeee, das kann gar nicht sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_____ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_____


Trotzdem ein guter Tipp


----------



## Leif-Jesper (22. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*



			
				MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:
			
		

> @leif
> das ist eine durchlaufmontage wenn ich es richtig sehe?
> das blei sitzt vor dem wirbel für die mundschnur
> variierst du die länge der mundschnur? nimmst du diese montage nur für das platte angeln ? reichen auftreiberperlen um es dorschfähig zu machen?|kopfkrat


 
Hallo,
ja das ist eine Durchläufermontage.
Das Blei sitzt vor dem Wirbel für die Mundschnur, allerdings ist über den Knoten noch eine Gummiperle geschoben.Die Länge der Mundschnur lasse ich eigentlich immer bei ca. 50 cm.Eigentlich angle ich nur auf Dorsch, da an meiner Angelstelle fast ausschließlich die Leoparden rumschwimmen und dann nehme ich diese Montage immer.Was meinst du mit reichen die Auftriebsperlen, um es dorschfähig zu machen?


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (22. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

@leif
ich meinte damit ,den haken mit dem köder etwas über grund anbieten zu können


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*



			
				MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:
			
		

> @leif
> ich meinte damit ,den haken mit dem köder etwas über grund anbieten zu können



Ich denke, Du machst hier einen Denkfehler, es ist keineswegs eine Regel, dass Dorsche immer einen "schwebenden" Wurm brauchen und Plattfische einen am Grund liegenden. Viel mehr haben die Auftriebsperlen die Aufgabe, den Köder von Muschelbänken, Krautfeldern oder gierigen Krebsen wegzuhalten.

Sicherlich ist es auch mal Strand- oder Wetterabhängig, welche Fische sich dann den schwebenden Köder einverleiben, aber eine Regel würde ich daraus nicht ableiten wollen....

Die Lockwirkung vergaß ich noch zu erwähnen und natürlich die tatsache, dass eine Flunder keine 1,5 cm Lockperle in den Rachen bekommt, auch wenn sie es noch so versucht...


----------



## Leif-Jesper (24. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Hallo, 
wieso sollte der Wurm schweben?
Ich benutze sogar kleine, selbstgebastelte Blinker als *"Lockperlen".*


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Man bekommt den beköderten Haken sowieso nicht zum schweben  #d . Dafür braucht man schon 2 bis 3 Vollkorkperlen oder die größten Lil´Corkys die es aufm Markt gibt und das ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu dick aufgetragen. Ich fisch eine 6 mm Corky als Wurmstopper in leuchtent, für mich völlig ausreichent...


Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Schau auch mal diesen Link  an. Schaut euch ihn in englisch an, in deutsch funktioniert er nicht einwandfrei. Leider sind die Montagenbeschreibungen in hollaendisch. Die bilder sagen aber alles. Gibt genug Anregungen zum selberbasteln


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Guter Tipp! Danke! Ich lese immer die K&K und da sind auch etliche Montagen drinne gewesen!


----------



## Mini-Broesel (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Moin,

Um das Thema hiermal wieder etwas aufzufrischen hab ich folgende Frage: Wie sieht das sogenannte "Futterneid-System" aus ?? Ich habe schon überall im internet rumgesucht ,aber leider nichts gefunden...schön wäre eventuell auch ein foto von der Montage:l


----------



## Tino (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Ich denke, das damit vielleicht ein Doppel-Hakensystem gemeint ist.
Nur welches???#c


----------



## Mini-Broesel (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

ich Dummdödel dachte das das ein anderes spezielles Vorfach ist...dabei ist es das wishbonevorfach was ich selber fische#d


----------



## Tino (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Das wollte ich gleich schreiben: 
Doppelhakenvorfach oben und unten eingeklippt,und das Wishbone eben.


----------



## Mini-Broesel (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

jop und trotzdem danke#h


----------



## barschbengel (7. September 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Servus zusammen,
nach längerem Durchstöbern diverser Threads hier hätte ich noch ne Frage zur sogenannten Lift-Montage (hoffe die Frage wird gefunden): 
Da die Hauptschnur länger ist als die Mundschnur wird die Belastung beim Auswerfen zum Teil doch auch auf der Mundschnur lasten, wenn diese im Impact Shield oder Ähnlichem geklippt ist. Ich habe das Vorfach schon gefischt, aber immer recht vorsichtig ausgeworfen. Irgendwie hab ich doch ein bißchen Muffe, dass die Mundschnur reisst bzw. Schaden nimmt. Ist meine Sorge da unbegründet? 
Zur Info - ich habe diverse Montagen aus K&K bzw. dem R&R-Sonderheft geknotet. Standardmäßig verwende ich ne 0,60er Hauptschnur und 0,40er Mundschnur (Fluorocarbon). Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mit der Beschreibung was anfangen...freu mich über Erfahrungen / Antworten!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## degl (8. September 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Hi,

du belastest die Mundschnur beim Wurf mit, allerdings nicht voll.

Ich knüpfe die Mundschnüre, die weiter raus müssen, immer mit mind. 0,40er Schnur und hatte noch keine Abrisse......:m

gruß degl


----------



## barschbengel (8. September 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer mit Foto´s!*

Hallo degl,

danke für die Antwort! Dann werde ich beim nächsten Wurf mit gutem Gewissen ein bißchen kräftiger durchziehen...da ich leider ein Stückchen von der Küste weg wohne und nur gelegentlich zum Brandungsangeln fahre fehlt mir die Erfahrung bei solchen Sachen! Ne erfahrene Meinung schafft Vertrauen.

Petri

Torsten


----------

